# What do you drive?



## PieMan (Aug 23, 2016)

So after a good run, my 13 year old Nissan Micra was rear ended and the insurance company took it away to its death.

I need to replace it now with something else, but i'm having a hard time finding anything that interests me - I just want something cheap to run that's a bit more interesting than the Micra.

Am now looking at 10 year old Mazda MX5's but i'm steering more towards wanting a coupe than a convertible, and coupe MX5's are rare/expensive.

Does anyone have any other leads for things I should go and test drive or take a look at? I'm hoping to buy something this weekend as I need a car.

I have 5 thousand pounds to spend, and a just after ideas, really...

Absolutely no interest in a sedan/saloon, only really want a coupe or maybe another hatch.


----------



## zetieum (Aug 23, 2016)

Falter U6.0. 
- 8 gears shinamo nexus
- hydraulic brakes


----------



## alterwisser (Aug 23, 2016)

Golf GTI, stage 1 tuning... Churns out 250 hp now. Fun car to drive [emoji6]


----------



## cheflivengood (Aug 23, 2016)

Lyft / Uber / Nike....big city living haha


----------



## panda (Aug 23, 2016)

Get a Honda rsx type S. I would say s2000 but you say no convertible.


----------



## ThEoRy (Aug 23, 2016)

2007 Dodge Charger RT 5.7L Hemi engine.


----------



## 99Limited (Aug 23, 2016)

GTI, Focus RS, any E46 BMW, WRX, Mits Evo


----------



## katana110 (Aug 23, 2016)

i dont get the driver license yet&#65281;


----------



## jessf (Aug 23, 2016)

I had a japanese Kei truck for 5 years. 25 years old, 42mpg on snows, selectible all wheel drive, half tonne capacity. Great truck and a shame they don't sell them new here. Now i have a Scion iQ, i like really small cars.


----------



## chefpaulm (Aug 23, 2016)

Toyota 4runner 2006 ain't failed me! Rain, snow, sleet, mud, flood ect...Like the energizer bunny ...keeps on going!


----------



## sudsy9977 (Aug 23, 2016)

Never had a car where I thought....wow that is a great car to drive...all my cars I've ever owned kinda sucked,,....currently I have a Ford Edge...ehh it's ok,...doesn't brake good enough for me....I also have a bmw 525... It's a smooth drive but expensive when something breaks....my gun vehicle is a harley road king...that's my baby....ryan


----------



## b2kk258 (Aug 23, 2016)

E36 M3 or E46 zhp IMHO is great! Lots of aftermarket support, very nimble, and not as expensive to maintain as everyone makes it out to be. And they both have refined interiors. I can hardly tell a difference between the interior and quality between my E92 M3 or Z4M Coupe. Also, 240sx/300zx come to mind...but those are just nostalgic for me.


----------



## DamageInc (Aug 24, 2016)

A silver 2002 BMW 330ci convertible.


----------



## krx927 (Aug 24, 2016)

alterwisser said:


> Golf GTI, stage 1 tuning... Churns out 250 hp now. Fun car to drive [emoji6]



That's nice :doublethumbsup:



99Limited said:


> GTI, Focus RS, any E46 BMW, WRX, Mits Evo



RS, WRX, Evo: you will not get a decent car for 5k. Better buy non sport version. I would advise Golf, it's pretty bullet proof.

Also BMW E46 is great option. These cars can run very high mileage without issues. Perhaps this is your best bet. 
But watch out, rear wheel drive is something completely different


----------



## Mute-on (Aug 24, 2016)

1972 Mercedes 280s
Bulletproof
Literally 
Looks like I dragged it out of a swamp but still drives nicely


----------



## chefcomesback (Aug 24, 2016)

Mute-on said:


> 1972 Mercedes 280s
> Bulletproof
> Literally
> Looks like I dragged it out of a swamp but still drives nicely



They don't make them like they used to ( now I sound like an old grumpy man ) but it's true


----------



## PieMan (Aug 24, 2016)

My Dad bought a brand new V8 Mercedes convertible back in 1990... he still drives it. It has 370,000km's on it!


----------



## Mucho Bocho (Aug 24, 2016)

2005 Orange Honda Element. 198,445 miles on it. its a 5 speed stick. 

Have only had to replace the brake pads and rotors. Absolutely love it, but when the Tesla Model 3 comes out, the Element is going bye bye.


----------



## Mute-on (Aug 24, 2016)

chefcomesback said:


> They don't make them like they used to ( now I sound like an old grumpy man ) but it's true



Just old enough to know the difference, Mert 

You are right too. It's the last of the all mechanical Mercs. Basically unstoppable.


----------



## Von blewitt (Aug 24, 2016)

Mute-on said:


> Just old enough to know the difference, Mert
> 
> You are right too. It's the last of the all mechanical Mercs. Basically unstoppable.


My first car was a 1976 450 SEL, got it for $1200. We called it Sherm (short for Sherman Tank) I loved that car, till my brother borrowed it and wrote it off (he was fine)


----------



## apicius9 (Aug 24, 2016)

I AM a grumpy old man. Approaching 150K miles on a 2006 Toyota Solara Convertible, shipped it over from Hawaii - it's paid off, and shipping was cheaper than buying a new car... 

Stefan


----------



## S-Line (Aug 24, 2016)

2011 Audi Q5 3.2 S-line premium plus. Got it from the dealer with 2 miles on the odometer. She'll be hitting 150k miles very very soon. No problems at all besides normal maintenance/brakes/tires etc.

Pic of my baby.


----------



## jimbob (Aug 25, 2016)

Not my daily... 1978 jeep cj7. Im lucky to have a mechanic bro in law!


----------

